# Between a rock and a hard place



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Rescued a very expensive 21 month old working line male about 2 months ago now. He belonged to a family member, he was being borderline abused and ended up nipping someone. He was then abandoned at a random location. We went to look for him, put up fliers and 1 week later found him

He came into our home with no issues, he had met us maybe 5-10 times total, but not for long periods of time. In the process of trying to find him a home, we took him to a rescue to be evaluated and he was labeled as fear aggressive and rejected.

Trying to find a local home on our own, with a slow transition in mind, he has nipped and bit 2 people upon the first meet, we suspect the candidates moved too fast with petting and interaction, but we are not professionals so do not know exactly the reason behind his actions.

Its at the point now where we cannot find him a home, and he cannot stay with us since we have a GSD, Doberman, and a baby on the way.

I fear we will have to do the worst. I never expected to have this issue, it sucks that my wife and I tried to do the right thing and now are ending up with probably the hardest decision we have had to make in a very long time.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you know who the breeder is? Have they been contacted and told the situation?


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried to contact the breeder multiple times just to get his pedigree, left messages with no call back


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Get a top quality, well fitting muzzle.

Keep it on him at all times if there is an occasion where a bite may be possible.

Get many helpers as you can possibly find, of as many and as differing appearance as you can possibly muster.

Have your helpers come around and start from completely ignoring him to gradually working up to as much interaction as possible without causing a reaction.

Very slightly increase the interaction with each positive reaction you get from him, pull back slightly with each negative reaction. Reward positive reaction, and ignore poor reaction.

As with any training, keep a log of all that you do and the results including a tally of positive and negative reactions and clear definition of steps.

You should have a clear picture of where you are and where you need to go in a fairly short time.

ONLY remove the muzzle when you are completely sure of his reactions.

This should take care of your problems.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow that is a hard place to be in.. For both of you...

Have you contacted any other near by (as in hours away) rescues? Man, that is so sad the rescue turned the dog down. 

If it's fear aggression, your going to have to find someone who is willing to put a lot of commitment and time in, otherwise it won't last. They have to go slow, make sure with any new meetings with people they are just there to check him out in his environment and they are not to proceed in his space, which includes eye contact. Second meeting do some counter conditioning with the new people. Best resource for me for this with my fear aggressive dog to strangers is, "The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears" by Patricia McConnell. The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears: Patricia B. McConnell: 9781891767005: Amazon.com: Books It may take a few days of hours of work with the new people before he can even stand them touching him, but it works if you stick to it and _go at his pace_. 
Sounds like he has a low threshold for strangers, and that he is not being managed well on top of that, which is a welcoming for the nippy/biting. (not that it's your fault! Sounds like you are doing your absolute best!) But ensuring he doesn't bite any more people is really important for him. 

He is still so young.. So sad. I really hope you can find someone for him or a rescue that will take him despite his fear aggression. Poor guy!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

21 months old is not the age he cannot be retrained. He doesn't trust people, that is the fact. Do not invite any kind of visitors, as those who do not know dogs, probably, have approached him at the front and raised a hand over his head - that is a sign of human agressiveness in a doggy language. Strangers and presence of other dogs increase his frustration, and his self-protectiveness with bites is quite understandable.
First of all - don't try to exercise your own dominance over him, let him to relax. Speak in a low gentle voice and avoid high pithed tunes. It simply takes time for him to come back to his senses, and don't be so quick to call him "fear agressive" because, most likely, he expects any moment to receive pain instead of treats every time he sees a human. If there are any visitors - ask them to take a sit, let him to approach them only if he wants, and feed him something tasty, not to pet him. It could have been nothing but this "petting" that triggered the trouble. Not every human realises, that some dogs are scared of being petted.
You should look for resque groups who would agree to take him on, he has good chances, because he is young. Meanwhile, I'd suggest you to muzzle him in a *soft adjustable leather muzzle*, thus providing maximum freedom for both, yourself and him on your walks. If he is not trained to wear a muzzle, put it on just before going out, and take it off when you are out. He should allow keeping it on for longer first, and all the time in couple of weeks.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, this might not be the most popular opinion you'll get on this thread, but I believe that euthanizing him wouldn't be "the worst".

He is lucky that he had you in his corner, doing the right thing for him. Not every dog in his situation has that. Sometimes doing the right thing means accepting the reality of the situation and the reality is that he is a very difficult dog to find a responsible home for. Sometimes, despite the very best efforts, a dog just can't find the right home.

The worst end for him, in my mind, would be for him to get shuffled around from one home to another, with each one getting worse and worse in terms of his quality of life. 

You could invest in some training with a professional, and work with him on his issues, if you haven't already. The down side is that you could be looking at a long and perhaps expensive effort that still finds him with you after the birth of your baby. The upside is that you may be able to get him to the point where he doesn't nip and bite the people who come to look at him.

Sometimes the most humane, responsible thing we can do is give them a calm, compassionate death. It is never an easy choice, but sometimes it is the right choice.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. 
Sheilah


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I have to agree with Sheilah about that point. I do not feel that euthanasia is the worst thing either. But it could be because we had a similar situation and ultimately had to consider the welfare of all the animals involved in it. 

A friend of ours, which we had told her it was not a good idea, decided to adopt a deaf and partly blind border collie/aussie cross. Double merle, high white. Sweet boy with a nice personality. If you were always with him or he had another dog around to keep him assured that everything was okay. And this meant he had to be able to physically be next to the dog in the same space, be it outside or in a crate. 

My golden grew up with him as his best friend. My roommate's aussie not only put up with him following him and nipping, running into him while we were out and about, but kept an eye on him so that we didn't lose him. We tried time and time again to find him a home, because it was very hard to arrange our lives if we couldn't take him somewhere, and a dog always had to be left with him, so someone was left out if we couldn't take Murdock somewhere. 

He kept coming back when we would try to rehome him. If left alone, he would bark and carry on all day. He would break out of crates to the point of hurting himself. He wasn't always good with other dogs, not because he was malicious but because he couldn't hear them saying that it hurt. It was a cause for a lot of headaches and a few vet trips from him inadvertently hurting another dog. 

After the last time we found a home that worked for him for a month, things just got truly bad. He was getting so pushy with the other dogs he had to wear a basket muzzle to keep him from hurting the aussie. Which lead him to hit the dog with such force you could literally hear the air come rushing out of his lungs. He kept biting the 15 year old shortador's hind legs, which was something that caused a lot of fear for the old man if he had to go outside. And my golden, who would love to play with him, was actually trying to avoid him. 

When it was decided that my roommate would be keeping a dog that was a co-own with a friend, a young puppy who was still developing, and really no other hope in sight for a home for him, we finally made the choice to have him euthanized. 

It was not easy. It was a very long time coming. And I know it haunts my roommate still that we had to do it, but for Murdock it was the best thing. He had such bad anxiety about being alone, he couldn't really communicate well, people always thought of how wonderful it would be to have a special needs dog, but no one ever stepped up once our friend couldn't keep him around. We knew we would end up with him. Neither of us were happy about the situation as a whole.

Fear aggression is not an easy road. It's a long one and a very involved one with a lot of triumphs and pitfalls. While I definitely can understand not wanting to euthanize an otherwise young and healthy dog, if you cannot find him a safe place or find a way to keep things safe with your child on the way and all the other dogs in the house, it is a far less cruel thing to have him with people who care at his side, then alone and likely more scared in a situation that could lead to all sorts of bad things.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My rescue works with a women who is not only a trainer, she rescues and she usually ends up with the most crazy cases and yes they stay with her forver, she is really really good. I know that Some rescues can not take on fear agro dogs but if you network there is always going to be someone who knows someone who an help or has the right resources to point you in the proper direction. 

I have stayed for socialization classes with my trainer before, in the social class we have a super big terrified rotti that will bite anyone, we are careful not to overwhelm him but during the last bit of the class people will approach him (not head on) but to the side and call him over, he comes and he gets a pat then we all move on bc that is as far as he needs to go, 1 step at a time for that big boy!

Maybe taking an approach like that will help him do better until you figure his path out?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

1000% what sit,stay said!! 
there are much worse fates than being death for a dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes you are between a Rock and a Hard Place! Thin ray of hope here and my personal experience with a people aggressive dog. If "you" can rehabilitate the dog successfully, then they would take him!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rmation-general/263306-two-week-shutdown.html

First;" I did not do" the above with my 7 month old GSD rescue! I firmly believe this failure came back to "bite" me in the hand literally. 18 months later when my now Dominate Aggressive Male GSD decided he had an "issue" with my Dominant Male Bull/Mastiff/APBT mix. I then discovered the proper way to break up a dog fight on the Leerburg site...my bad!:blush:

I would strongly recommend this procedure to anyone with a "multi dog household" the old guys understand who is the pack leaders, the new guy maybe not so much? I went 18 months before having any issues. 


Next link is the advise I found when I discovered another "issue": A low soft growl at company for the first time!!!! I used a soft fabric muzzle (use with caution, a dog can't pant properly in it in hot weather and they are not as secure as a real muzzle and an unsupervised dog can remove them) but they aren't scary looking either.

First, I did not want my dog biting the crap out of anyone for any reason (he clearly gave me the impression that he was not afraid). It was "my" belive that cramming a bunch off people in his face, was not a recipe for success! I did what the article suggested. instituted a "No you can't touch my dog policy!" Ignored people and moved on if I spoke to someone...he went behind me as I spoke. Once I knew he was good with that approach, I dropped the muzzle on walks. 

We just ignored and moved on on our walks, if I saw someone coming our way, I crossed the street to avoid them. He saw people but he did not interact with them! Did no corrections just kept moving or stepped aside as necessary.

He now accepted me shielding him as the normal course of events, without issue. While this was ongoing he had, "No" physical contact with strangers period! No encouragement to be a "good dog", no strangers or company feeding him treats. I kept people out of his face! He learned to accept people as furniture!



Finally on a walk a stranger approached, I crossed the street when I saw someone approach, they crossed the street and came to mey us! I stopped stepped in front of Rocky as I always did. The guy (GSD) guy it turns out. Asked if he could pet my dog?

I turned and looked at Rocky, he looked at me, no change in attitude whatsoever! I stepped aside the guy petted him (Rocky could careless) and said nice dog! My job was done!

Today he is safe in public and children can pet him, even though he was not raised with kids, he learned to ignore people and other dogs at the sametime, no dog parks don't need the hassle.

Oh one other note if he was muzzled and someone wanted to pet him, I followed the same protocol, shield the dog. Once during muzzle training a woman and her child approached us and asked, if her girl could pet Rocky (BLK GSD BLK Muzzle) I looked at Rocky he was fine. I let the girl pet him no issues...the mom noticed the muzzle and freaked!

But as I said I only contact in the beginning because Rocky seemed fine and he was muzzled, learning curve thing. 

Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog

Only you can decide what's best for you, your family and your dogs! Every dog is different and what worked with my guy might not work with yours?

Just letting you know that you do still have some options on the table if you still want to try and help this dog.

And just on a personnel note that rescue seems kinda lame. So they only want to save dogs with minimal issues? I know they are just covering there butts so it's most likely the beast option for them but maybe they are a vet office knows of a last chance rescue or something..don't know.

Good luck


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the dog will always be a bite risk
honestly instead of trying to rehab him
and in truth it cannot be done 
he will always need managed
then put him to sleep before he does real damage

story i heard today about a mixed breed dog
who bit and nearly killed someone as she 
nailed the arm and got the artery
woman spent 3 days in the hospital
unless you are independently wealthy
and can afford that kind of hospital bill
put him to sleep
as sheila said
there's worse things that can happen

ps to chip 
yes rescues want dogs with minimal issues
they do not want to be saddled with a bite case immediately
wow 
why would anyone?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> the dog will always be a bite risk
> honestly instead of trying to rehab him
> and in truth it cannot be done


They couldn't save them all but:
Michael Vick's Pit Bulls: Where Are They Now?
And of course Cesar Millan
http://www.cesarsway.com/askcesar/aggression/Fear-Aggressive-with-Strangers
Just because most people can't deal with an issue doesn't mean somebody else can't.

People around the world fight lost causes all the time, it's what makes us human! 




my boy diesel said:


> ps to chip
> yes rescues want dogs with minimal issues
> they do not want to be saddle d with a bite case immediately
> wow


Yep understood! 




my boy diesel said:


> why would anyone?


Well because "some" people want to! 

To the OP no reflection on you, you need to do what's best for you in your case!

Everybody else...people are free to disagree about issues all the time and we do! But sorry I'm not want to blindly accept that a bad dog is condemned to stay that way for life!

Yes it take the right person, the right time and the right location and available resources, that can happen and if it does then a "hopeless" case can get a second chance!

Yeah I said it!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

the people are having a baby
not a dog i would want around my kid
or any for that matter

vicks dogs were not human aggressive 
that is not even a breed trait for pit bulls

this dog is a nerve bag 
much different than mvs dogs

oh hey maybe cesar millan 
will take the dog and it can live out its life 
there in cali somewhere with him


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Yes you are between a Rock and a Hard Place! Thin ray of hope here and my personal experience with a people aggressive dog. If "you" can rehabilitate the dog successfully, then they would take him!
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rmation-general/263306-two-week-shutdown.html
> 
> ...


Sorry got to chime in here. I hate the two week shut down. So easy to get it wrong. 

Here is one experts opinion. "PS. I have seen a protocol called a “two week shutdown” several websites promote. Some rescues insist on it for all adopters. There seems to be some debate over it’s worth. Some people swear by it, some people swear at it.

I don’t see the benefit in any form of isolation, the feeling of abandonment and separation from the pack is probably in my view one of the most painful and emotionally punishing ways to distress a dog, a pack animal.

Do not isolate the dog in the back yard, or the laundry room, or the spare bedroom either. Spend loving time growing your new dog to be the best he can be."

I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? | stickydogblog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> the people are having a baby
> not a dog i would want around my kid
> or any for that matter
> 
> ...


And so it begins!

I love how when Pitt bulls are brought up "ALL THE TIME" for munching on people! The first time a post shows them in a positive ligh...we I'll exercise more r how Pitt Bulls are not human aggressive..True, they are made that way by A Holes! My mistake I'll exercise more caution in the future!

And to your point..maybe he can? Send him the link here, see if she can get in touch with him? Don't know, it's called trying, everything you can think off! You don't have to succeed, you just have to try!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

in reply to shepherd mom
in the two month they have had this dog
things have gone horribly wrong
perhaps the two week thing wouldnt have been
such a bad idea?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> in reply to shepherd mom
> in the two month they have had this dog
> things have gone horribly wrong
> perhaps the two week thing wouldnt have been
> such a bad idea?


Or it could have made things worse. Its not a cure all. Its one training
tool that may work for some dogs but not others. 

Seems to me with a baby on the way they only have two real options... Either find a sanctuary that works with and will take animals with a bite history or put him to sleep.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Sorry got to chime in here. I hate the two week shut down. So easy to get it wrong.
> 
> Here is one experts opinion. "PS. I have seen a protocol called a “two week shutdown” several websites promote. Some rescues insist on it for all adopters. There seems to be some debate over it’s worth. Some people swear by it, some people swear at it.
> 
> ...


 Two week shutdown, is not cast in stone. I don't think I would have isolated my boy either..but clearly something went wrong in my case.

He came in the house and I gave him the keys to the kingdom, he earned nothing I gave him everything! It's a mistake I will never make again!

You can find a middle ground and your post shows there are options, The point is opening the door to the new dog and saying...here you go make yourself at home, is not the right approach for every dog!

Pretty sure people take the "here you go make yourself at home" all the time and it works out find. But one day you get the wrong dog and what has worked for years...no longer works!

For me that day was when right Rocky came home, I got sandbagged 18 months later, won't happen again because of a fundamental mistake!

But for the record if I had been advised by the rescue, to isolate the dog for two weeks or in 18 months when he matures, you'll have dog fights, tension, stress and stitches in your hand, before you learn how to break up a dogfight correctly! I'd have said uhm OK isolation for two weeks! 

But did not know so I chose "Screw the torpedoes full speed ahead approach!" That did not work out to well for me! 

My wife and I were stressed, my balanced Boxer wanted no part of fighting! The two Dominant males that were the issue?? There approach seemed to be..."good times, good times??"


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i read the link u posted
it is amazingly nearly identical to the 
two week shut down link!?

*The crate can be in the kitchen or family room during the day if that is where you spend most of your time, somewhere where he gets to observe from a safe distance the comings and goings, the relationships between the members of his new pack. He will observe your relationship with your family members and your spouse, and other dogs, cats and birds for example.

You can have another comfortable crate in the office if you work from home, then he can be lying by you inside the crate. Even one outside in the yard for when you are pottering around in the yard if you are a gardener or just like to sit on the deck watching the birds he can get used to lying calmly not digging up your drip irrigation system behind you.*

sounds like the dog is isolated in a crate a lot to me?

*You are taking care of all the dogs essential needs, he is starting to feel secure in his home. He has a special safe place, can start to predict certain things, walks and playtime the same time every day, regular nutritious meals, a loving affectionate parent who is not stressed or unpredictably angry for inexplicable reasons. He is not overwhelmed, he can learn and adapt at his own pace. Trust grows.
*

other than worded differently i see no distinction!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Sorry got to chime in here. I hate the two week shut down. So easy to get it wrong.
> 
> Here is one experts opinion. "PS. I have seen a protocol called a “two week shutdown” several websites promote. Some rescues insist on it for all adopters. There seems to be some debate over it’s worth. Some people swear by it, some people swear at it.
> 
> ...


Bookmarked thanks!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> i read the link u posted
> it is amazingly nearly identical to the
> two week shut down link!?
> 
> ...


Thanks I just glanced at it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Two week shutdown, is not cast in stone. I don't think I would have isolated my boy either..but clearly something went wrong in my case.
> 
> He came in the house and I gave him the keys to the kingdom, he earned nothing I gave him everything! It's a mistake I will never make again!
> 
> ...


Not trying to being a smart aleck but just wondering why you think isolating the dog for two weeks would have prevented what happened? 

I'm all for preventing the dog outside interactions for two weeks but at home the dog needs to start being part of the family right away. Especially young dogs. It is often said this two week shut down is not for puppies.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

shepherd please tell me where in this article it states
to separate and isolate a dog?
i can't find it

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf

it even says crate the dog next to other dogs?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> I love how when Pitt bulls are brought up "ALL THE TIME" for munching on people! The first time a post shows them in a positive ligh...we I'll exercise more r how Pitt Bulls are not human aggressive..True, they are made that way by A Holes! My mistake I'll exercise more caution in the future!
> 
> And to your point..maybe he can? Send him the link here, see if she can get in touch with him? Don't know, it's called trying, everything you can think off! You don't have to succeed, you just have to try!




Sorry all the sentence should read:

I love how when Pitt bulls are brought up "ALL THE TIME" for munching on people! The first time a post shows them in a positive light...we get, how Pit Bulls are not human aggressive...True, they are made that way by A Holes! My mistake I'll exercise more caution in the future!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

OP, to get this thread back on track from the bickering ....

I have a FA dog and completely understand the spot you are in. If it came to a point of rehoming mine, I would instead do the kinder thing for him and let him go. Rehoming him would only confuse him causing even more fear and setting him up to fail.

These dogs require consistency and routine. They require ongoing training and with a biter, you have to have your eye on them constantly. With a baby on the way, there is no way you can do that. Then there is also the safety of the baby as well - top priority. 

It is, as you said, between a rock and a hard place. Should you choose to let him go, be sure it is humane, and he isn't by himself as he goes to sleep.

Good luck with such a difficult situation.




ArkAngel said:


> Rescued a very expensive 21 month old working line male about 2 months ago now. He belonged to a family member, he was being borderline abused and ended up nipping someone. He was then abandoned at a random location. We went to look for him, put up fliers and 1 week later found him
> 
> He came into our home with no issues, he had met us maybe 5-10 times total, but not for long periods of time. In the process of trying to find him a home, we took him to a rescue to be evaluated and he was labeled as fear aggressive and rejected.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses

He is an absolutely GREAT dog when he gets comfortable. He never attempted to bite me or my wife, but his first night here he showed he wasnt comfortable so he was given his space. 

Immediately his level of activity skyrocket from what he had before, daily walks, fetch at the park, there is absolutely no doubt in my mind he whole heartedly loves us. 

Thats what makes it soo hard, he is a great dog, very quick learner, very easy to correct compared to my shepherd and doby, but its not until he gets comfortable.

All he wants to do is play, and go everywhere we go. He sleeps on the side of our bed, going back and forth between my side and my wifes

He would be an amazing dog, if i could just find someone who had the time and know how


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ArkAngel said:


> Thanks for all the responses
> 
> He is an absolutely GREAT dog when he gets comfortable. He never attempted to bite me or my wife, but his first night here he showed he wasnt comfortable so he was given his space.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you read my post but I think that surely a rescue may be able to assist you or point you in the right direction? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Not sure if you read my post but I think that surely a rescue may be able to assist you or point you in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The rescue referred us to Renee Lancaster in woodland, who we were told rescues and rehabilitates dogs to find them a home. She was one of the rudest people ever, and stated "if i took in every dog someone couldn't take care of I wouldn't have a life"

She suggested putting him down or building a structure in the yard to house him for the rest of his days.

I am planning to reach out to all the Schutzhund clubs in nor cal and see if they have any suggestions


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

she is probably right 
about not having a life that is
could have been one of those days
fear aggressive dogs, nipping dogs especially
a german shepherd 
are no fun to deal with


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> shepherd please tell me where in this article it states
> to separate and isolate a dog?
> i can't find it
> 
> it even says crate the dog next to other dogs?





> But for the record if I had been advised by the rescue, to isolate the dog for two weeks or in 18 months when he matures, you'll have dog fights, tension, stress and stitches in your hand, before you learn how to break up a dogfight correctly! I'd have said uhm OK isolation for two weeks!


I was using Chips words to reply to Chip. Not from the article

OP there are several good rescues in California. Just because one rescue was jerks doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

you quote the article 
which i then pointed 
out that article
or method is identical 
to the two week
shut down albeit
with different wording

either way it is too late for that 
with this particular dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Not trying to being a smart aleck but just wondering why you think isolating the dog for two weeks would have prevented what happened?
> 
> I'm all for preventing the dog outside interactions for two weeks but at home the dog needs to start being part of the family right away. Especially young dogs. It is often said this two week shut down is not for puppies.


Nope reasonable question.My guys were introduced right away and "I gave Rocky the keys to the kingdom out the gate.

But unbeknownst to me GSD's are High Rank drive dogs...whatever! I did not know what that meant.But as it happened all my experience involved dogs with low rank drive.. BullMastiff/PittMix, Boxer/Pitts and Boxer,s Gunther was a Dominant Male the other guys, said "hey no problem" and life went on.

The other guys knew who was in charge among the humans and had no issues among the pack. Years go by...

Then comes Rocky GSD 7 months old cute ( wobbly) (BYB) reject, we fostered for awhile then adopted. He came in under the radar, no issues for 18 months. Then the Crap hit the fan! Dominant Male BullMastiff/PittMix vs Aggressive Dominant Male GSD!!!

That's when I found the Leerburgh site dug around and found basically "yeah should have seen that coming!"

I screwed up in establishing pack leader among the dogs, Rocky had no problem with me as the leader of all the dogs. But he felt his ranking among the dogs was not going to cut it! He "suddenly" had an issue with Gunther being first out door, in the car, out of the car etc. 

High Rank Drive...drive to move up among the pack.

I got blind sided because I switched breeds without research! I did all the normal stuff, sit stay down pack walks,stay on the lawn,stay in the car, etc, etc, That had always been enough with the Bully derivatives I was familiar with! But my GSD, uh no! 

That's my experience, It's easy being a pack leader with laid back dogs but when you deal with the real thing, you best have your game or your clock is gonna get cleaned!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ArkAngel said:


> The rescue referred us to Renee Lancaster in woodland, who we were told rescues and rehabilitates dogs to find them a home. She was one of the rudest people ever, and stated "if i took in every dog someone couldn't take care of I wouldn't have a life"
> 
> She suggested putting him down or building a structure in the yard to house him for the rest of his days.
> 
> I am planning to reach out to all the Schutzhund clubs in nor cal and see if they have any suggestions


So sorry, in her defense, she has most probably reached or exceeded her limit! No excuse but maybe you can try her again and ask if she knows someone?

The club networking sounds like a good plan also.

Good luck.:hug:


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

30 min ago

My wife was in our bedroom on the bed, with the rescue lying on the floor about 3ft from the door. Apparently my gsd walked into the room and was immediately attacked by the rescue.

A fight ensued, I ran in from the living room and we were able to separate them by grabbing their hind legs and pulling them apart.

Neither dog was injured, but we each ended up with minor bite wounds

3rd fight in 2 months between them, I feel like it may be a lost cause. Considering taking him in tomorrow


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Man I'm so sorry! I've been there!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe at this point it is a lost cause. Sorry to here about the situation


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ArkAngel said:


> Thanks for all the responses
> 
> He is an absolutely GREAT dog when he gets comfortable. He never attempted to bite me or my wife, but his first night here he showed he wasnt comfortable so he was given his space.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that I have been in your shoes. A few years ago, we rescued a GSD female who had severe fear issues. She was the smartest dog but she had issues. Unsocialized, already had had a litter of pups, afraid of everything, but a total sweetheart.
We worked with her for over a year. One step forward, two steps back. She was terrified of men but seemed comfortable with my husband because he ignored her and gave her space. A trip to some place new required several pre-trips of her just sitting in the car in the parking lot to get her used to the new sounds and smells. 
Then she started rushing at my husband's back and air snapping. We thought long and hard about rehoming her. In the right home, she could have been happy. She could have really blossomed. Unfortunately, "right" homes are few and far between. In her case, it would have required a woman who lived alone, was training for marathons or something that would give a dog lots of exercise, never had company at her house, could keep her isolated from all men and children, etc etc
We made the decision to put her down. Some people thought it was wrong because our local no-kill would have taken her. But she would have been deemed unadoptable and would live out her life in a kennel surrounded by barking dogs with strangers coming and going. She would have panicked herself into an early grave.
Sometimes, death is a much kinder alternative than life

I prefer to think that she at least had one good happy year where people cared of nothing but what was best for her


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ArkAngel,
I am really sorry you had such a awful experiance with that woman,


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am also sorry your in this situation because of your good intentions

Do what is best for you, your family and the dog, no judgements on your decision


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Why is the dog not in a crate? A place to feel safe?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I support whatever decision is made. You were just trying to help. 

The dog might be fine as a work/sport dog that is kenneled and just interacts with a handler, not free to interact with random people and other dogs. I think the problem is that the type of people who could successfully manage and even train and do well with this sort of dog aren't usually looking for a rescue, and rescues aren't usually willing to take on a dog that already has a history of biting (whatever the reason). We could suggest ways of managing this dog but my understanding is that you helped out the dog in a pinch and only intended to help foster/rehome. I wouldn't expect you to turn your life around for this dog given you already have commitments to your own dogs and family.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

this dog should never be loose to roam the house

it needs to be gated or crated away from the rest


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry that things aren't going well while you're trying to do the right thing by saving this pup. I really hope you can find a rescue to take him. It's sad to think that he won't have a second chance to find that loving home. I know with a bite history it will be difficult, but there are some people who will be able to treat him as you did, and give him his space, not overwhelm him.

Were these nips warning 'air snap' type of things? I know lots of members will disagree, saying that this isn't an adoptable dog, but there are also lots who wouldn't write him off too. If he savagely lunged and tore flesh from the bone then that would be totally different than a dog that's been treated roughly and has learned that a little threatening goes a long way.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

We usually have him crated while having both my dogs out. He got along great with my gsd up until a week ago when they got in a fight. We reintroduced them slowly and all was fine for a week until last night.

I understand he needs to be crated or seperated, i just feel bad keeping him in a crate 23 hours a day


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd feel bad crating him that long too. If he's fine as long as he has his space, I'd set up a nice dog bed for him and tether him to it, somewhere where he's still part of the family. Just make sure the other dogs are able to respect his space. I was fine with this method when I had my temp. foster here, and everyone was happy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been following this, no matter what happens, you did do the right thing.

When the dog was abandoned it may have died a slow death or been picked up to be used as a 'bait' dog for dog fighting. At least now he is safe and will not suffer such a fate.

I was in a similar situation with a Jack Russell. I was fostering, found two wonderful homes but turned out he was a child biter. Second bite was puncture wounds in the kids calf while he was playing football/catch with his dad. 

I discussed with two trainers and my vet who is also a Jack Russell owner and in that case it was agreed best to put him to sleep. 

This dog may be salvageable but as others have said, it's going to take a special home with knowledgeable, dedicated owners who are in a position to manage and train safely.

No matter what, I wish you the best.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

It sounds like this dog is getting his confidence and is trying to assert/insure his place in the pack.

Sleeping in the bedroom with your pregnant wife while giving all dogs free range is setting this dog up for failure. You now have to decide to PTS because he has become aggressive to your GSD...except it was the 3rd time in two months. This is not his fault, nor yours for being caring and compassionate...don't get me wrong....someone in training forums here must be able to advise of the right thing to do until you can rehome or find other to rehabilitate 

Where are all the rescue people on this forum...the facebook links to rescue groups the club links for working dogs...COME ON!!!!

Maybe you should start a new thread under rescue - urgent!
And/or perhaps in the training section...

This is/was a temp situation when you set out to find him after he was discarded...don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.

Crate and rotate. Don't coddle him, you are not keeping him, food, exercise, soft voice...R&R.

In the interim, as you noted in your original post he was abused (not verbatim), was it mishandling, beaten, suspect, harsh corrections, neglect? 

Cannot remember the book I read, but what stands out, is the word usage for commands and that an anxiety dog would benefit from changing the typical phrases as there may be punishment/negativity attached to something as simple as SIT...It may be easier to say pickle (for example) and teach that means sit...and so on.

I have a couple other suggestions that may help on a metabolic level.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> I'd feel bad crating him that long too. If he's fine as long as he has his space, I'd set up a nice dog bed for him and tether him to it, somewhere where he's still part of the family. Just make sure the other dogs are able to respect his space. I was fine with this method when I had my temp. foster here, and everyone was happy.


 And you did an awesome job!!!:wub:


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> This is/was a temp situation...Crate and rotate. Don't coddle him, you are not keeping him...


Lol, Hi GatorBytes  Yeah OP, this is what I did with Gator, who I fostered for a little while last summer. He was cared for, but he didn't get to bond with me because I didn't extend that relationship to him. I think stepping back would be good for you here too. Starting a new thread in the rescue forum would also be a great idea.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well dont crate him 23 hrs a day
that makes less sense than what u r doing now
but separate him by all means
find a room that can be gated off and gate it off giving him his space
did u say hes been neutered?
if not do so now

i do honestly feel rescues wont be on board with taking this dog
as he is nipping for a reason
op you excuse it by saying they moved too fast
well that is how life is

if people cannot be around this dog without being bitten 
because they moved too fast
what will it be like in his new home?
that is what you need to ask yourself
few new owners want to be faced with a complex 
behavior issue such as
you cannot move too fast around this dog

it is harsh but it is what it is

he could be rehomed safely but i believe only
after a professional consultation if done by 
a rescue or yourself 
and you figure out exactly what (other than poor nerves)
is going on with him

nerves are what they are with or without abandonment
or abuse
that is even without the shady background he would likely
still be a bite risk


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that's why finding a GSD-specific home would be the only solution. Whether here, or with a dedicated rescue. It's true that this pup might bite again if someone who doesn't know the breed does take him. Or he could live out his days without another nip, if people can read his signals and work with him. Good luck!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Maybe you should start a new thread under rescue - urgent!
> And/or perhaps in the training section...


I think this is an excellent idea. There have to be folks in the Bay Area on this forum who are involved in rescue or working dog clubs. If nothing else, maybe they could arrange to have the dog evaluated and use their connections to see if an appropriate home is available.

To the OP, if you decide to post in the urgent rescue section, be sure to include your location and a thorough description of the dog's behavior and background. Pictures are also helpful.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Regarding the comment in blue..... 

Rescues are already struggling to find fosters for friendly dogs. We had a couple of WL GSDs in our kill shelter recently that didn't show any signs of aggression and it still came down to the wire on getting them pulled. Rescues are full, fosters are stacked up with dogs. 

Special needs dogs like this are twice as hard to find fosters for and place in safe forever homes.

That's why you don't have a rush of people trying to rescue dogs with known bite histories, they are a liability and if it's between saving 3 friendly dogs that can go to one foster or one dog that will use up a lot of resources....well most rescues are going to pull the dogs with the most chance of being rehomed safely and quickly. 

The more dogs they can pull the more dogs they save. It's sad but that's the reality, especially in certain areas of the U.S. where kill shelters are brimming full every.single.day. 


In general:

Another problem with these working line dogs that end up in shelters/abandoned/abused what ever, they often won't make good bite sport prospects because they won't be reliable like a puppy that was started correctly. When a dog is under pressure it often/usually reverts to what it first learned. So a person who wants to compete isn't going to want to take the time to unpack all the baggage and then hope the 'fixes' hold together under the pressure of competition (not to mention it may have a poor temperament to begin with because of genetics). 

Really, the best thing for this dog, IMO, would be for it to be evaluated in person by knowledgeable trainer who has dealt with WL GSDs, preferably in sport because those trainers know more about putting pressure on the dog and reading it's reactions. Then give some guidance to the OP as to what they are dealing with short and long term. 

This dog has bitten people. Aggression issues aren't something to be fixed over the internet IMO. 

We sometimes cannot save them all.



GatorBytes said:


> It sounds like this dog is getting his confidence and is trying to assert/insure his place in the pack.
> 
> Sleeping in the bedroom with your pregnant wife while giving all dogs free range is setting this dog up for failure. You now have to decide to PTS because he has become aggressive to your GSD...except it was the 3rd time in two months. This is not his fault, nor yours for being caring and compassionate...don't get me wrong....someone in training forums here must be able to advise of the right thing to do until you can rehome or find other to rehabilitate
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Check with the mods on that, I believe (could be wrong) that only dogs in kill shelters are allowed to be posted in that section.

Could be put in the non-urgent section as high priority or something of that nature.




LifeofRiley said:


> I think this is an excellent idea. There have to be folks in the Bay Area on this forum who are involved in rescue or working dog clubs. If nothing else, maybe they could arrange to have the dog evaluated and use their connections to see if an appropriate home is available.
> 
> To the OP, if you decide to post in the urgent rescue section, be sure to include your location and a thorough description of the dog's behavior and background. Pictures are also helpful.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Gwen, I agree that 'we can't save them all' but we also have to realize that what one person is looking for won't always be what another person is. If this pup really is "a very expensive working line" then the person looking for this kind of GSD probably won't want the one that's got the personality of a lab, so there's that to consider too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another issue is that even if there is the right home out there for this dog, is the OP qualified to find and evaluate such a home? I'm not saying that as a slam on the OP, they were just trying to help. Unfortunately I've seen many well-meaning rescues and shelters make bad placements with dogs like these. If the OP does not have experience with a dog like this, or experience doing rescue, they really are stuck between a rock and a hard place.

I have a good friend who does GSD rescue but with the volume of dogs she is taking in and adopting out, one that already has a history of nipping/biting people and other dogs is probably not a dog a rescue is going to go out on a limb for.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

After experiencing life with a dog that was unpredictable I have to say that quality of life pays just as much factor for mental issues as it does for health issues.

If the dog is unhappy and the owner is too, then humanely euthanizing the dog while absolutely heartbreaking can be the kindest thing for both parties.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, I hear you. But this dog has a bite history so we are in a separate category aside from breed/temperament now. Doesn't matter if it's JRT, Lab, Golden, when they have a human bite history it all changes. I found this out the hard way with the little JRT I fostered.

I was mostly referring to rescues who are trying to pull a lot of dogs to save a lot of dogs and this dog doesn't fit that mold.

Having said that even our WL friendly GSD rescue here often won't pull dogs with bite histories.

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's impossible but this poor dog has some odds stacked against him, due to no fault of his own. 




Blanketback said:


> Gwen, I agree that 'we can't save them all' but we also have to realize that what one person is looking for won't always be what another person is. If this pup really is "a very expensive working line" then the person looking for this kind of GSD probably won't want the one that's got the personality of a lab, so there's that to consider too.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The sad fact of the matter is a dog, of any breed, with a known bite history becomes a huge legal liability. Meaning if it gets rehomed and then proceeds to bite someone to the point of requiring medical attention, the rescue may be liable for costs including pain and suffering if they are sued. That's on top of the difficulty of training/re-habbing/re-homing the dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess I'm just unwilling to write the pup off because it sounds like he's doing fine where he is. If it weren't for the fact that they already have 2 dogs and a child on the way, he'd probably be in his forever home right now.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> I guess I'm just unwilling to write the pup off because it sounds like he's doing fine where he is. If it weren't for the fact that they already have 2 dogs and a child on the way, he'd probably be in his forever home right now.


I don't know if it will help but I've cross posted his rescue link to the rescue people that I know in California.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

On the scale of difficulty, this dog is high but as I said not impossible!

In blue, I agree. 

The OP deserves a lot of kudos for making this effort too!

I really, really think his best bet, before making the final decision, is to try and get with some WL knowledgeable trainers who can meet this dog in person and then take it from there. 

Maybe someone on the board could help hook him up with a meeting like that?



Blanketback said:


> I guess I'm just unwilling to write the pup off because it sounds like he's doing fine where he is. If it weren't for the fact that they already have 2 dogs and a child on the way, he'd probably be in his forever home right now.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks shepherdmom  I hope someone can give this boy a home soon. Thank you so very much OP for not letting him try to survive on his own after being abandoned. I'll just delete what I have to say about that...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Like maybe putting 'those' people in a little cage for awhile and see how it affects their personality...nope, I didn't just type that.....


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup, this is how we don't get banned: ____________!


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> I guess I'm just unwilling to write the pup off because it sounds like he's doing fine where he is. If it weren't for the fact that they already have 2 dogs and a child on the way, he'd probably be in his forever home right now.



That is quite possibly true

I called the vet, explained the situation and they said they would call me back. Got a call back and was told they are willing to perform the procedure based on the information I gave, but at the earliest tomorrow. I work tomorrow, and my shifts are 24 hours so he has until Wednesday at least.

I just emailed every Schutzhund club in Nor-Cal. I find it really hard to believe that after all the time and effort we put into finding him and trying to give him a life that every dog deserves, it would come down to this.

Im hoping for a miracle, Thanks for all the responses, Ill keep you folks updated.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm surprised that the breeder won't take him back. Have you tried emailing?
I wish I was closer, or I'd help you. This sucks.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> I guess I'm just unwilling to write the pup off because it sounds like he's doing fine where he is. If it weren't for the fact that they already have 2 dogs and a child on the way, he'd probably be in his forever home right now.





Blanketback said:


> I'm surprised that the breeder won't take him back. Have you tried emailing?
> I wish I was closer, or I'd help you. This sucks.



I have emailed the breeder and called and left 2 messages just trying to get his pedigree without a response.

If anyone knows Jemall S Kinley in Orangeburg, SC, let me know!!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have a kennel name?


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> Do you have a kennel name?



I do not, all I can find is he has a training business called "Protected by Jermans"


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you keep the pup for a little longer, to give someone else a chance to view your rescue thread? You'd have to be able to manage the environment so the dogs aren't interacting though. Poor pup.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Link to his website incase maybe one of our SC members knows him:


Jermall Kinley, Protected By Jermans Orangeburg SC

in edit, I'm in the SE, it's a long shot but I'll put some feelers out on this. Do you know the dog's full registered name?

.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

I can keep him for a little longer, I will either have to have him crated, have muzzles on all the dogs, or I have tranquilizers I can give him.

Advice?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Whoa, tranquilizers? Is he that far gone? That's extreme. 
Why muzzle all the dogs? This sounds like a huge undertaking here.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> Whoa, tranquilizers? Is he that far gone? That's extreme.
> Why muzzle all the dogs? This sounds like a huge undertaking here.



Well, what am I to do? 

Those are my 3 options. He may be ok with my other dogs but after last night, it seemed to be completely unpredictable and I dont want myself or my wife to end up with serious injuries resulting from a fight, especially since my wife will be home alone for period of 24-28 hours while I am at work

My other 2 are not crate trained, so I can lock them in a room and let Huntz roam for a little while.

I can have my GSD and Huntz out, while the doby is seprated as usual, muzzled to limit the possibility of injuries.

Or I can give him a mild tranquilizer that I use on my GSD for long trips to take the edge off him so he wont mind hanging in his crate

Or I am open to other ideas


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Please don't think I was insulting you  it just put a new perspective on things, if he was that hard to handle.

I don't know anything about how your home is set up. If you have a spare room, if you have an enclosed yard, etc. If you can get Huntz good and tired and then tether him to a comfy spot, and make sure he's not being pestered by the other 2, he should be able to relax without the meds. I hope. I'd be very careful about medicating him myself, you might make things worse with his aggression, if he does indeed have any and it's not just a matter of mishandling.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you have three crates? 

Put two dogs in a crate and let the other one out. This is only temporary until you can find someone to take the dog. 

I agree that euthanasia is not the worst thing that can happen to a dog, but, the dog has been with you for two months. That is such a short time. Those bites or nips or whatever they were, happened when this dog is totally unsettled. If he comes from an abusive situation, than he can be worked out of his demons. If he has bad nerves, then it is only a question about how much he can improve as well as being managed. 

But for now, instead of putting him in a crate the whole time, rotate. 

Also, for about $300 buy a kennel from Tractor Supply, 10 x 5'. If you have the money, buy a few more panels. Put it up in the basement, back yard, or garage. Put a dog house in it and a bucket of water and a rubber toy of some sort. The dog would not be crated 23 hours a day this way. This way, you get up in the morning, let him out of his crate to eat, potty, and take a walk. Then kennel him. 

In the evening, put the other two dogs in crates for a couple of hours and let this dog in. Make him work for everything. Do some training with him. He is smart and quick to learn, that will tire him out much quicker than running him around the block. Crate him for the night. 

Leave one or both of the other out in the house. It won't kill any of the dogs to have some crate or kennel time or yard time. 

I think you are being very realistic about finding him a new home, with a baby coming. Yes the baby is the priority now, and two dogs are plenty with all of that happening. 

I feel bad because the humans in this dogs life failed him miserably. Not you. But the previous owners, and possibly the breeder as well. The dog needs a home where he can bond and trust a person who is responsible and wont put him in situations where he is likely to fail. Maybe that home just isn't there at this point.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

I do have a dog run that is 40x4 in my yard, im just afraid he is going to go ape-s*^t because he wants to be inside with us. He does that being in his crate when we go into our bedroom


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Try it and see. Fill a kong ball with peanut butter, freeze it, and then take it out and give it to him in the pen. leave him in the pen to work on that, or on an antler. You might want to increase the time he spends in the kennel. You can make that two kennels, 20'x4' each and have two out and one in. Dogs do not get as lonely when there are more than one out there. 

It's definitely worth trying.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

I also agree with what 'sit,stay' said. I think it's wonderful that you found him and took him in, and I'm so glad that he has been able to experience love. 

I hope you can find peace with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> Whoa, tranquilizers? Is he that far gone? That's extreme.
> Why muzzle all the dogs? This sounds like a huge undertaking here.


In my case, "only" my GSD attacked. My BullMastiff/Pitt never initiated an attack! My original dogs "knew" the rules!

Don't know if that applies universally?


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> In my case, "only" my GSD attacked. My BullMastiff/Pitt never initiated an attack! My original dogs "knew" the rules!
> 
> Don't know if that applies universally?


My GSD is protective over his ball, Huntz got too close to the door and im assuming he thought he was trying to get his ball


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you tried this rescue organization

http://www.bayareagsr.org/

below is link to form to fill out for them to contact you

Dog Surrender


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Have you tried this rescue organization
> 
> Home
> 
> ...


Yes, they rejected him due to the fear aggression


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ArkAngel said:


> Yes, they rejected him due to the fear aggression


 Are they the ones who labeled him?


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, they were the ones who told us he had that issue. Then we experienced it when we met potential adopters


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

I am happy to announce that Huntz has been successfully re-homed!!

His transition was very smooth and he settled in very well with his new family.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

What a wonderful happy ending to this story! Thanks again - to everyone who stepped up to the plate for this pup. I love Huntz' happy face: he's all set on his lovely bed, with his ball. Awesome!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes! and please stick around and update his journey with his new lucky people! Hopefully they will keep in touch with you.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

oh Yay for Huntz! I just stumbled into this thread and am really quite horrified how many people said to put him down. 

He's a confused young dog who came from an abused situation. I hope he thrives in his new home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SunCzarina said:


> oh Yay for Huntz! I just stumbled into this thread and am really quite horrified how many people said to put him down.
> 
> He's a confused young dog who came from an abused situation. I hope he thrives in his new home.


I think that people should offer their opinions, and euthanasia is an option. The OP in a case like this deserves to have all the options on the table, and the pros and the cons, the reasons why this dog might be a candidate for re-homing or not, and what to expect. 

Other than agreeing that euthanasia is not the worst thing out there, I really did not encourage it in this circumstance. But if the OP came up with no other conclusion, I wouldn't want them to feel any worse, and if possible less worse about it. 

I am glad that a lot of people made good arguments/encouraged for rehoming the dog, and provided some possibilities for managing him in the meantime. 

I think the site worked in this instance, and I give the OP kudos for finding a good solution for the dog.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

*Update*

Just wanted to update this thread and let everyone know how great Huntz is doing!

Nomore fear aggression! He is great with kids, walks off leash, gets left outside the grocery store while his family shops, and has been doing alot of exercise including jumping hurdles!

His family says he is the best dog theyve ever had! Here are some pics!


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

I wasn't around for the start of Huntz's journey but reading this makes me so very happy.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome update! 
I'm so very happy for everyone, especially Huntz - and he sure looks happy too. 
Way to go, OP!


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you know the techniques/training used to help him?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Huntz is a poster child for how much a rescue can transform his life when given the opportunity. What a happy ending--and what a happy dog!!


----------

